# Training Rides near Harrisonburg, VA



## SaddleTime (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, all.

Near the end of May I'll be visiting VA from Ontario, Canada for a week and a half, which is about 8 days too long to go without my bike so I'm planning to take advantage of the hills and run some short 50-60km (30-40mi) training routes each day.

Does anyone have any suggestions for training routes in the Harrisonburg/Massanutten area with decent hills, decent tarmac and not too much traffic? 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers.

- Chris


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

Try this:

http://www.cspdc.org/bikeva/maps.html


----------

